# looking for rhinestone dog transfers



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I am looking for a source of rhinestone dog transfers.not just the cutsy type but outlines and dog heads.that I could sell at dog shows. I saw them 2 years ago at the ISS show but of course at that time I was not interested.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think your best bet is to get the outline of the dog breed(s) that you want and then send to custom rhinestone place. Some have minimums as low as 12. Welcome to Dzyns Unlimited, LLC., an innovative manufacturer in the garment industry offering a wide range of garment decorations including Pearls, Glitters, AB Pearls, Pastels, Nobles, Sparkles, Dome-studs, Rhinestones, Rhine-studs, Nailheads, Motif is one that has the low minimums on custom designs..Prices are pretty reasonable


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Charles - That was going to be my next step if I could not find what I was looking for. That is what I have down for my embroidery business so it won't be hard to do


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

You can also have your own designs made for you. Try the Swarovski Rhinestone Heart Swarovski Rhinestone Flat Back Acrylic Rhinestones


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

badalou said:


> You can also have your own designs made for you. Try the Swarovski Rhinestone Heart Swarovski Rhinestone Flat Back Acrylic Rhinestones


-- Thanks for the idea - I have lots of my own designs so should be able to start a nice collection
sally


----------



## LEO (Oct 10, 2006)

What is the REAL WORLD /wear and tear /washability of these rhinestone shirts?

THX, LEO


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Leo
I am new at this so can only tell you what I have been told- good crystals or rhinestones applied properly will last. I plan on putting in a carefor tag when I sell them. I have friends who have had them for a couple of years and with proper cleaning care they still look great

sally


----------

